# Southwestern Scramble



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 17, 2007)

Sliced Bacon
Diced Peppers and Onions
Eggs 
Salt
Pepper
Frank's Hot sauce.

Cook the finely sliced bacon until it sweats.  
Stir to cover the pan in bacon grease.
Introduce the Peppers and Onions and stirfry until brown.
Add the eggs and bloom the yoke.
Salt and Pepper the eggs.
Scramble em up!
Serve with Franks Red Hot.


----------



## Loprraine (Dec 17, 2007)

Other than the hot sauce, I'd be digging in!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 17, 2007)

I make one like this, but, I put cut up pieces of corn tortillas in the bacon grease, then I add the egg and the rest of the ingredients and add shredded sharp cheddar.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 17, 2007)

I dont like the hot sauce but everyone else here does.  Its great plain.  I should have added cheese I forgot that.


----------



## Caine (Dec 18, 2007)

If ya want to call it Southwestern, ya gotta put corn kernels in it. I think that's a law.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 18, 2007)

My family has always done this and now so do I. When we make a sandwich out of it, usually with mayo, we call it a western. My sister calls it a western if she uses ham instead of bacon..... but that's getting dangerously close to a Denver omlet


----------



## simplicity (Dec 18, 2007)

Corn kernels???


----------



## auntdot (Dec 18, 2007)

Would probably add some hot pepper, your choice, instead of the hot sauce.  Kinda prefer the taste the real pepper gives.


----------

